# Burnout...need opinion for a newbie



## johnsonrbz (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey everyone, i started a 15# brisket at 1500 yesterday. At 2200 when i fell asleep, it was around 151 IT and 210 smoker temp. Added fuel at midnight and noted fire was a little dead at midnight but got it back up, pit never got below 180. Awoke to my 2am alarm and pit was at 115!!! I threw a hot fire together and pit is back at 225. The problem is the brisket IT is still going down, currently just saw it drip from 144 to 142. Im just praying the heat gets to the brisket and it doesnt drop below 140. Any suggestions?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 24, 2015)

Don't sweat it. The meat is fine. The Bacteria were long dead and even if the meat dipped below 140°F, any air borne bacteria will not pose a risk. As soon as you restarted the fire, they were all killed. In many cultures a single pot of soup is reheated with more ingredients added each time for years! Enjoy the Brisket...JJ


----------



## johnsonrbz (Aug 24, 2015)

Ended up going ahead with it, turned out AMAZING!!!!


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 24, 2015)

Awesome!  Glad the brisket came out great!  Thanks for the good advise chef Jimmy!

Mike


----------

